# Hewes Tailfisher



## poolpilot (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking into purchasing a 2007 Hewes 17' Tailfisher. Can anyone advise on the pros and cons of this boat. From what I gather the tunnel hull does not turn very well or somewhat slides. Am I better off with the vhull even though I can not get as shallow. In the long run what is the better move. The boat Im looking in south Fl is immaculate and the price is right. Additionally at resale time Hewes is better than most. Any help from you experts is appreciated. How is this boat in choppy water?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

The boat will run very shallow and will be economical to boot. The downside is that it will be wetter in chop and won't turn as well as the other v-hull Hewes models. It all depends on what you like to do. If most of your fishing is in skinny water and you don't have to deal with too many bay or nearshore areas then you should be fine with the Tailfisher. If you've never owned a sharp v-hull before, you'll never notice the difference anyways. In my opinion, my Carolina Skiff rides like a dream, but it's only my first "real" boat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have fished out of a Tailfisher. The boat fishes great. Like the previous poster said....if you plan on fishing skinny water and have little big water to run in, no worries. In a chop, the boat will be wet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

i believe there a little on the heavy side too.


----------



## poolpilot (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the imput, I will have to use the river to get to the skinny water and my biggest concerns are if it does get choppy and kicks up am I going feel an extreme rough ride and get soaked with the tunnel hull. 

Can I fish in the river comfortably or this this boat strickly for back water?

I want the best of both worlds to be able to fish in the river and go skinny if necessary.

Stay relatively dry and not get beat up!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

It does, almost like the Pathfinder 17t, exactly what it was designed to do --- run shallow, fish somewhat skinny water (draft of 7" published, real fishing draft with gas/ice/2 anglers & gear 8 or 9 inches), plenty of room and stable.

As far as ride, with tabs it can run safely in whatever you're comfortable in and don't mind getting wet, it is a flat bottomed hull.  Fit and finish is very, very nice.  Weight is a little over 1,000lbs, so you ain't gonna pick it up and put it on the trailer.  It is very stable for a guy my size (6' and 285, but big boys gotta fish too).  

If you're looking at the 2007 on the MHP site, if it looks as good as the pics, it is a bargain!!!  I told a friend of mine in NC about it. 

By the way, if you haven't figured it out already, I own a 2008 bought in 2009.  The pic below is my boat, with a couple of friends ( I was in the water taking the pic, but all 3 of us fished it that day so it was toting a load).










We caught fish too! 










Bottom line, I'd love to have a Mav HPXt, a Hells Bay Whipray, or some of ECC's stuff, but my daughter runs it all the time with her buds and I fish it hard from the Roanoke River to the coast of NC and feel that for the money it does a right good job for 85/90 percent of what I do.











So on a scale from 1 to 10, I'd give this rig a 6.5 or a 7, but those 9s and 10s are gonna either cost way more, make you cry when your kids tear em up, or really limit you on what you can do except in a "niche" situation.  No disrespect to anyone, but 5 inch draft, 55 mph in a 3ft chop and dry as a bone don't exist except in the minds of some Florida Sportsman characters!!!   

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I read all the replies and agree with them...What I didn't learn is exactly where you'll be using your new skiff. That piece of info might have a great bearing on your choice of boat...

For example that Tailfisher would be great to fish the Snake Bight area of Flamingo (it's close, shallow, and fairly quiet). Most days you'd enjoy it. If however the river you spoke about is a big one and gets rough it might not be the best choice...


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

What Capt. Lemay said X 2!!!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

>


Who's that funny looking guy with the beard on the front deck? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

ohh ohhh i know! i know! pick me pick me lol


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

When he showed up at the dock, I thought he looked like Willie Nelson, only taller!!! ;D ;D ;D  He ain't??? ;D










Good Fishing!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"I want the best of both worlds" don't think it can be found in just one boat. There will always be give in take to get some thing that works for now or fits in the side yard, we will always be surching for that "one" be it skiffs, women or jobs...


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> "I want the best of both worlds" don't think it can be found in just one boat. There will always be give in take to get some thing that works for now or fits in the side yard, we will always be surching for that "one" be it skiffs, women or jobs...


You my friend are right on the money! Don't spend all your time searching, fish, fish, fish!!! All the boats, rods, flies, poles, gadgets, are just there so we can fish, so look around for perfection while you fish knowing full well that it is not out there, yet anyway!!! ;D

Buy boats, trade boats and keep looking! Find great gear that works for you and a woman (or a few) that treat you well and most times understand, but always, by damn, FISH!!! ;D 

Everything else is just opinion and accouterments after the cane pole and the bobber!!! ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## poolpilot (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks to all that responded the pictures are great! Your advice helped me in making my decision. I'm making the purchase and will be fishing this weekend.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that's a great boat for Fl Bay and the backcountry as long as it isn't blowing.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats on the new skiff. now fish, fish, fish!!! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## ajsaunders (Apr 1, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but if anyone has a chance to pick up one of these boats, they are awesome. I have been chasing reds in the back country near New Orleans in one of these and I could not be more impressed. I called the factory before I bought mine and they told me they quit making them in 08/09 because they are hand built and they were simply not making any money on them. It is a lot of boat for the money.

Here is the details on this little guy.

Hewes Tailfisher 17
The manufacturer of Maverick and Hewes flats and backcountry skiffs and Pathfinder bay and offshore boats is introducing a new technical poling skiff into its lineup for 2005. Designed with extreme shallow-water fishing capabilities, the Tailfisher 17 Tunnel Hull delivers Hewes quality at a remarkable price.


Specifications
LOA: 17'2"
BEAM: 73"
DRAFT: 7"
WEIGHT: 750 pounds
FUEL: 18 gallons
POWER: 60-hp Yamaha 
PRICE: $24,000 (w/ engine and accessories)
Hewes Maverick Boat 
Company, Inc.
3207 Industrial 29th St.
Fort Pierce, FL 34946
772-465-0631
www.maverickboats.com 
The Tailfisher measures just over 17 feet long, has a beam of more than 6 feet and drafts 7 inches of water, making it the shallowest-running Hewes ever built. Hewes' latest tunnel hull configuration technology aids its ability to get into skinny water. Unlike most of its boats, which are made using the VARIS vacuum system, the Tailfisher is actually laid-up and built entirely by hand. 

While the hull rates for outboards up to 70 hp, the boat will top out at over 40 mph and will cruise at 30 mph with the standard 60-hp Yamaha. The Tailfisher has an overall hull weight of 750 pounds, and with the smaller engine it will easily run long distances into the backcountry on the 18-gallon fuel tank. Its weight and low deadrise allow it to pole and track smoothly.

The simple deck layout maximizes fishing areas while taking full advantage of all available free space below it. The forward storage locker will easily accommodate oversize gear, an anchor and safety equipment. Two aft compartments provide more storage, as well as access to wiring and steering components. Between them is a 12-gallon raw-water livewell with a recirculating pump. Additional space is available in the steering console. 

The Tailfisher 17 offers extra-wide gunwales with built-in stainless-steel handrails. Like all Hewes boats, it features a self-bailing cockpit, but this model also comes standard with freeboard carpet, a seat console with enough storage for batteries, undergunwale rod storage for up to eight fly rods, and a poling platform.




The 17 Tailfisher is the latest addition to the Hewes family of backcountry fishing boats. Hewes has incorporated the latest design technology in tunnel hulls available on the Tailfisher. Specifically designed for the extreme shallow water fishing environment, the Tailfisher is also packed with great features. Just take a look at the spacious deck configuration with storage space for all of your gear and an oversized live well that will perfectly fit two tournament winning redfish. The Tailfisher delivers superior performance, even with smaller power options. It is economical to own, easy to maintain, and delivers better shallow water performance than any other shallow water tunnel skiff in its class. 

This shallow water skiff is built to exacting NMMA/ABYC standards and is exceptionally safe, spacious and accommodating. Like all Hewes it comes standard with a self bailing cockpit as well as other essential fishing features like extra wide gunnels and built in rod racks. Check out the all 17 Tailfisher at your nearest Hewes dealer.


----------

